# 1997 Altima - P0100 & P0505



## mattmorrison89 (Sep 16, 2014)

Got this '97 Altima (only 120k miles on it) for a steal but have had to deal with a ton of issues lately (had to replace my ECM just a few weeks ago) and about 5 days ago, I get a new problem.

Car is driving fine and suddenly, with no indication, I go to start up the car and it barely cranks to life. Sitting in my garage the car is physically shaking in place due to the rough idling. Car stalls out, I manage to get it cranked by pumping the gas pedal. Drive the car to my friends house, completely dies in his yard.

After adjusting the idle up so the car would at least not stall out, I managed to get the CEL light read and got the P0100 code and a P0505 code.

My question is, does the MAF and IVAC need replacing/servicing or is there some other issue? I say this because when I was getting a CEL for my upstream 02 sensor and knock sensor, it was actually the ECM bad.

Could someone give me a decent detailed explanation of how to remove the IVAC too? I was able to find where it is but I see no possible way of me being able to remove it. Sorry this was kind of long, but thanks in advance!


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,check the injectors ,from one pin to the other most be no more than 11 ohms;if show no ohms or more than 11ohms get new one;good luck.


----------

